# Night and Day



## DannyMorrisPD (Aug 27, 2013)

Here's some shots from my trip to Manhattan from last week. I love shooting in this city.



www.facebook.com/dannymorrisphotodesign


----------



## chengyaojin (Aug 31, 2013)

Love it. Great shoots


----------



## Buckster (Aug 31, 2013)

Nice.  Especially like the cityscape in #1 and the GW in #3.


----------



## Woodsman (Aug 31, 2013)

Very nice, I really like the bridge shot


----------



## Steve5D (Aug 31, 2013)

Wow, those are exceptional!

Nicely done!


----------



## ArtByPaolo (Aug 31, 2013)

These are amazing.  The GW bridge is a spectacular shot.


----------



## EDL (Aug 31, 2013)

Yep, definitely the bridge shot.  That's a wall hanger for sure.


----------



## mike_rambo (Sep 5, 2013)

beautifully executed HDR! love it


----------



## laurms1986 (Sep 12, 2013)

These are amazing! Would you be willing to share what you did to get these shots (both in shooting them and post processing)? What type of elements are needed in the actual environment to make for a good HDR image?


----------



## waiting (Sep 12, 2013)

They are all awesome! Doesn't look HDR the slightest.


----------



## Murray Bloom (Sep 12, 2013)

Very nice work, especially the bridge. A minor point, but it's tilted slightly to the left, judging by the nearest tower and suspension cables.


----------



## kay1547 (Sep 16, 2013)

im digging the bridge shot also, could you tell us camera settings for this shot?


----------



## Braineack (Sep 16, 2013)

I normally despise HDR, but these are very well taken and well rendered.


----------

